# What are your closest friends' personality types/have you tried to type them?



## Sage del Viento (Nov 30, 2010)

My four friends are ENFP, INFP or INFJ, INTP, ENTP. I'll come back and edit in more detail when I can.


----------



## Totalbrit (Jun 25, 2012)

ESFJ, ENFP, ENFJ, INFP (Though most probably ENFP), ENFP and ESFP! ... All E's and F's  Also, I seem to like ENFP's xD


----------



## heyimawkward (Jul 6, 2012)

INFP, ENFJ, INTP, and ENTP. I think. The last one never tested (well, I'm sure he has, I've just never been told his result) but I'm pretty confident that he is an ENTP.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

3 closest friends: ESFJ, INFJ and INTP
husband: ISTJ

former best friend from high school (we're still friends but drifted apart): probably ENFP

another friend who's drifted away: INTP ? (but a slightly cynical and very apathetic one)

a relatively new friend: INTP


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

*ENTP*. Brings me up when I'm down and understands where I'm coming from on a few important issues that everyone else just shrugs off. I borrow confidence and he borrows understanding of why people are looking at him like he just kicked a puppy.

*INTJ.* Quiet, tentative kind of bond. Awkwardly tries to take care of me. Often try to figure out life issues together.

*ISFJ*. Shoots rainbows out of every orifice and softens me up.

*ESFP*. Known her for ten years now. We hardly ever see each other, but we're still fairly close after everything we went through in our earlier schooling years. Used to bring me out of my shell when I was younger and I was always a confidant.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Well...I wish I had more friends lol.

My closest friends: ENFJ, ISTJ

I've been feeling a bit disconnected from them lately. We all live in different countries now. My *ENFJ* friends lives in a neighboring country so we've seen each other a few times. We message each other online every once in a while as well. We used to write to each other a lot more, I'm not quite sure what has happened. It's probably a mix of her getting caught up in her life away from me and myself getting caught up in my life away from most people. I've felt myself become a bit more hermit-like since I've graduated and I think she felt that last time she was here. She got a bit upset with me, but hopefully things will get better soon. We've known each other for years now...

I haven't seen my *ISTJ *friend since I moved 5 years ago. I talk to him online more often than my ENFJ friend. We also have this postcard project going on; we send postcards to each other. It's fun, but he's been busy with work and hasn't sent me one in a while.

I only have one person I consider my friend nearby and she's an *ISTJ *as well. Hard to talk to sometimes, but we have some things in common that bond us. Now that we're both out of college, we meet up once in a while.

I'm pretty close online to an *ENTP*. I feel like I can talk to him about anything. Literally ANYTHING. We knew each other IRL, but got closer online after I finished high school moved away. 

And finally, my boyfriend is an *ISTP*. If he's my boyfriend, then I obviously consider him a close friend. I really like that I can be myself around him.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I've attempted to type them. Best friend is ISTJ; although he relies on his Si too much, he's very much the typical ISTJ. But His Si can get in the way when talking about anything controversial or thinking outside the box. College roommate was an ISTP; theatre major; now married and moved halfway across the country. Best friend from high school is some sort of E_F_ type. Among my family, who I kind of consider my friends in a way, are ESTJ (sister), ENFJ (mom), and INTP (dad). Exes have included above mentioned ISTJ and an ISTP.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Most of my friends have taken some form of the meyers-briggs test at some point, though not all of them have been interested enough to confirm their type. 

My closest friend has taken it multiple times and her results fluctuate, INTP, INTJ, or ISTJ. 
There's another INTP and two INFPs in my inner circle, although lately I've been suspecting one of them to actually be INFJ as she seems to exhibit Fe more than Fi.
My other inner circle friend hasn't taken the test. She comes off as an E, but then again she seems pretty content without a wide circle of friends and tends to spend her free time at home...so it could be she really is an Introvert. I'm not really sure if she's S or N, but she's definitely a feeler. I suppose my first guess was ESFP, but now I'm really not sure. 

My husband came out INFJ on the test but he definitely seems like ISFP to me and when I read him the two descriptions he identified more with ISFP.
My mother-in-law seems to be ISFP as well and we get along fantastically
My mom (yes I consider her a close friend too) took the test long time ago and came out ISTJ, but sometimes she seems to be very Fe-like so I'm not sure. 
My 'sister-friend' whom I grew up with I suspect to be either ESFP or ENFP. She's quite different from me so we haven't exactly been close friends since high-school, but she was certainly a huge part of my childhood.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

PurpleSingingTurtles said:


> Just wondering if you notice a particular type that you are friends with, who you think understands you best, if you notice certain type interactions between you, etc
> Personally, my very best friend is an ESFP and we get along marvelously 98% of the time. My other good friends are:
> two other ESFP's (always all about fun, all the time, which can get exhausting),
> an xSTP (she's tough as nails and rejects traditional "girly" things like fashion and makeup. It's very refreshing!)
> ...


A small sample size is likely the best you're going to get unless you go looking, not too many of us.

As to my closest friends, these are my best guesses:
ENTJ (my best friend since kindergarten)
INTP (He's kind of wacky and a little sadistic)
INFP (She's pretty shy and a tad naive, but a really good person)


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

My closest friends are ISFJ, ENFP, ESFJ and ENTP.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

My closest friend is an extrovert nearly for sure (I realized this when they were in a introspective period). Anything else? I've got nothing. But just knowing that makes them very different from me in some ways. What I think is normal and healthy is frightening and unhealthy for them.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I think ESFP and E/ISTP


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

All Fi, all weirdos:

INTJ, 5w6, sp/sx - Easiest and most comfortable friendship. We met in 6th grade. Even before knowing each other's types, we called each other "brain twins," and now "platonic life partners" is creeping into our vocabulary...

INFP, 9w1 - We went to elementary school together, but didn't become friends until middle school via our mutual ESFP friend. Not really as close as I'd like, but she actually keeps in contact and we both make a point to see each other.

ESFP, probably a 7 - We don't see each other much now, and when we do, it's part of a group, so we're not too close anymore.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

Julia Bell said:


> INTP/INFP (I can't tell whether he uses Ti or Fi exactly) -- He is the person who I feel is, quite honestly, the more perfect version of myself. He's everything I want to be. He's often silent and he's completely and utterly selfless. It's hard to read him, which is odd considering for me it's usually so easy. Sometimes I wonder exactly if he even sees me as often as I do him, but then he'll randomly pop up and willingly start talking to be about something, and I'll know that he definitely considers me a good friend. He's got no sense of self preservation (he's either too concerned about others' well-being, or he doesn't want to inconvenience them, or he wants to try something out that could lead to serious injury). He's interested in a wide variety of things. He plays the piano beautifully. I look up to him.


Gah..my ENFP friend thinks exactly of me like this. He is always praising me into heaven, although I don't deserve it. I admire ENFPs because they can let steam out so easily, as an INTP that bottles everything up I feel quite incapable to deal with emotion. 


Ah and yes my type is INTP and not INTJ. Although I felt flaterred because in turn- INTPs lookup to INTJs as an even more perfect version of our lazy ass.


----------



## HeartOfTheWind (Aug 8, 2012)

I can type nearly all of my friends except for my best friend. I cannot, for the life of me, pick out her type. It could be because I've just known her so long, I can't make her fit into a category. None of them seem to describe her perfectly, but I think I've put her up on a higher level of awesome than she may actually be, just because she's my best friend. I really can't find many flaws with her, which makes it hard to pinpoint a type. Oh, I'm so horribly biased, though!


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

It's kinda hard to type them since most of us are really close and there's eight of us, but I'd have to say:
INTP
INFP
INFJ
ISTJ
ESFP
ENFP
ENTP

Most of these are guesses, but it's pretty obvious that I gravitate toward Introverts and Inuitives.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

My best friend is an ESFJ, I think. Lately she's been pretty annoying though...


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

I have 4 close friends and a girlfriend who I'm extremely close too

Girlfriend: INFJ 
Friend 1: INTJ 
Friend 2: ENFP
Friend 3: ESFP
Friend 4: ENFP

All confirmed.


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Owfin said:


> My closest friend is an extrovert nearly for sure (I realized this when they were in a introspective period). Anything else? I've got nothing. But just knowing that makes them very different from me in some ways. What I think is normal and healthy is frightening and unhealthy for them.


It's funny you say this: beyond the S/N, F/T, and P/J fields, I haven't been able to deduce that much about most of my friends aside from the fact that most of them are introverts. However, I've gotten used to being the one who constantly reaches out; rarely am I contacted first, if ever.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

My closest friend by far is an ENTJ and we are inseparable. We trust each other with everything and are always there for each other no matter what (cheesy, I know). I find her straight-up honesty refreshing and she really appreciates my consideration for other people and how, while we can have deep analyzing chats, we can still be goofy together. 
The rest of my friend group is:
INTJ (I love her rational thinking and we can have really good conversations together.)
ISFP (She can be intimidating and cold to people but, surprisingly enough, we enjoy each other's company.)
ESTP (I like her ability to know where she stands. Even if I'm not content with how she handles it.)
ESFP (She keeps making the same mistakes with her relationship and ignores our advice. It's getting really frustrating as she's just hurting herself and still is surprised when what we've warned her about happens.)


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

My best friend is an ENTP. We think of lots of things to do together but they never get done. 

Everyone else is mostly ESTP, ENTJ, and a few ENFP's to mix it up a bit.


----------



## AudreyGail (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm INTJ and my bests friends are INFP and ESFJ. I normally don't get along well at all with any ESFPs or ESFJs because I usually find them superficial, but she isn't. I find INFPs and I get along quite well together and they aren't scared away like most people are with my INTJ-ness.  I have never met an INTP or INTJ in "real life" (not on the Internet) but I'm confident I'd get along with either.


----------



## toma (Sep 18, 2013)

Confirmed...INTJ, INFP.


----------



## amuklewicz (Sep 23, 2013)

These are practically guesses and I'm probably stretching the definition of close friend (okay), but I see typically a lot of xxxP's hanging around me:

ENTP('s) - Really out-there guy(s); does things that society would frown upon.
ISFP - Nice, quirky chick, symphonic in a way, was romantic interest for a time, we talk, etc.
ESTP - Funny guy, we are "fake lovers" if you will, we joke around in such silly and promiscuous ways with other kids as well.
IxFP - Cool boy, cool chats, go-to kid for things?
ESTJ - Chick, argues with me, we discuss homeworks, playful discussion and chatting, winning.
INTP - Smart guy, we talk quirkily and funnily.
ENFP - Man, playful and "fake loving" like ESTP above.
ESFP - Cool guy, random, lady's man, chats, etc.
ENFP - Funny chick, does silly things, etc.
ESFJ - Cool chick, chatty, funny/interesting chatty.
INTJ's - Meh elder brother and his friend. Generally cool, funny, and stuff, work out buddies @ gym when available.
ISxP - Little sister, usually annoying, motherly?, but cool.

And that's all I think I want to write out for now. There are xxxJ's here and there, but I like xxxP's better for some reason in general.


----------



## FREEME (Apr 13, 2013)

Infj


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

Intj


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 1, 2013)

INFP. We get on one another's nerves, no question about that (I'm blunt to the point of cruelty and she's so hyper-sensitive that she could give a disinterested onlooker a case of hives). However, when we're done having our quarterly blow-out-fight-from-hell, we get on so well we're like some sorry, post-modern mythological beast...a little INXX hydra of platonic love.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

INTP and ESTP.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a really hard time typing those closest to me. My husband has taken the MBTI test. So that's easy. The person I'm next closest to is my cousin. We've been close since we were toddlers and smacking each other around. He doesn't live here but we skype all the time. He won't take the MBTI type, it's not his thing. He's a Londoner and reminds me a lot of this guy if you can type this soldier:





My other two closest friends, are cousins too. His brother and sister. His older brother is dutiful and sweet, but doesn't like people to see he's squishy. Probably because we usually took the piss out of him for it when we were growing up. We didn't mean anything bad by it. And she's loud and bossy when we're around, but when she's outside the family, she becomes a lot quieter. Almost unsure of herself and a bit shy. 

When I try to type them, I know too many things about them that deviate from any recognizable patterns for me. Maybe I've just known them for too long?


----------



## SirenaChitzoph (May 27, 2013)

My closest friend is an ENFJ, but I don't see her often because we go to different schools.
I have a fellow INTJ friend I enjoy spending time with. 
Other people I've spent time with tested as ENFP, ESFP, INFP, ISTJ, and EFSJ. I'm not really as close to them as the first two people though.


----------



## Featherlight (Oct 3, 2013)

My best friend is an ESFP. I used to be close with an ISTJ friend, but we've grown somewhat distant over the years.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

The two closest people to me are an ISTJ and an ESFJ. I also have a friendship with an ENFP- and though we don't see each other much these days, when we did get together, we had a blast; the way our Se and Ne cliked was really delightful.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Most of the people I'm close to are intuitives more than Sensors, half are feelers and half are thinkers, most are introverts....Yep xD


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm new to the world of personality types. 
My marriage counselor says I'm ISTJ (online test confirm). 
My husband is an ENFP and I'm guessing my sister is an ISFP. (Husband and sister would be my best friends)

In high school my best friend was a (guess) ESFP?


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

Quite a few INFPs (including my mom), an ISFJ, an INTP, a couple other INFJs, an ESFJ, an ENTJ, and I'm not sure if the last one is ISTJ or INTJ.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Two confirmed INTJs and one ISFJ. And one And I am lucky to have them. My mom is INFJ and I consider her as a friendly soul.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I would guess both my two closest friends are ESFP, although they aren't the kind to take personality tests.


----------



## speakslowlyplease (Sep 24, 2013)

My best friend is an ESFJ. My other close friends are ENFP(2), INFP, INTJ, ENFJ(2), ISTP- I'm an ISFP.


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

Close Friends:

1 INTJ
2 INFPs


----------



## William Renzee Zee (Oct 17, 2011)

ENTP (Best Mate) - Partners in crime; we're always up to no good when we're together and we also discuss heaps of ideas but never seem to follow through with them.
ISFP - Great sense of character and one of the nicest people I know, there is nothing i can critique about him.
ESFPs - The quintessential party animals and also the nicest people I know (SFs are truly just really nice people). Loads of fun and it's always a blast being around them but it can definitely get too much to handle sometimes and also they can get moody pretty easily.
ENTJ - A true genius in my opinion; he is someone I highly respect. We are very similar in a way but he seems to do everything better than I can. Our differences would be he's very dominating while I'm very laid back and that he acts smart while sometimes my actions can make me seem stupid.
INFJ - One of my closest female friends; we can go ages without seeing each other and when we meet up it's like we never left. We just somehow click like yin and yang.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

My most valued friends are INFJs and ENTPs. I don't know what I would do without them. Other than that, I have an ISFP friend who's a real pleasure to be with. They seem to be the only sensors that I can connect with.


----------



## candycanebones (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm an IXFJ magnet. Close friends throughout life have been: ISFJ, ISFJ, ISFJ, INFJ, INFJ, ESTJ, and INTP

I must look like a drowning puppy with my sad Fi feels

probably the most meaningful friendship was with the INTP, because it was the only one that I initiated. Less expectations that I wasn't aware of, more healthy communication. Also the only person I didn't feel totally inhibited around because my spontaneity was actually encouraged. We would lay on the floor and listen to classic rock, or go into the forest and listen to classic rock lol

IXFJs and ESTJ were good to me too. Beneficial in the short term, but in the long term they were (I can't remember the word for it) those people who let you get away with the stuff you do and even encourage when it is actually unhealthy for the person. I was a drowning puppy, they wanted me to be their drowning puppy and that was just kind of wrong on both ends and it became apparent to me around the time I decided to grow up. I had to break off a lot of those friendships, but I managed to keep INFJ, ISFJ, ISFJ


----------



## haijakingu (Dec 24, 2012)

My good friends are ESFJ and INFJ lol. Generally, I get along with NFs and SPs. Aside from my friends, I guess type my some of my professors and apparently guesses are somehow accurate (They took an MBTI test lol)


----------



## thereshegoes (Jun 28, 2013)

Being an SJ myself, I tend to get along with other SJs. 
I get along with NFs the best actually and my friends are a good mix of I/E's but mostly ambiverted personalities (like myself).


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

My closest friends are INFP, ENFP, XNFP (very ambiverted), ESFP


----------



## Argentum (Feb 23, 2014)

My best online friend is an INFP.

My best female rl friends are an INFP and an ENFJ. My best male friend is an INFP. In my more outer circle is an INFJ girl, an INTP girl, an ISFJ guy. I married an INFJ.

They've all taken the test and such, and I agree more or less with what they've gotten. As you can tell I attract NFs.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I have four close friends. Two online, two in real life.

Online; ENTP female, INTP male.

In real life; ENFJ female, INFJ female.

I was best friend with an unhealthy ENFP for many years. We are attending the same school together next year. I hope I get to talk to her again.


----------



## Doomfreak (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol, I don't really have an absolute best friend, but I do have a few people who are really close
INTP - Close friend. Very laid back for an INTP, smart and fun. 
ISTJ - Brother. Stubborn as heck, and yet we share the same ideals and have lots of Ethical conversations
ENFJ? - Close friend, Military, easy going kinda guy.
INFP - Close friend, she's cool to talk to and gives off a "tough" and sweet personality.
INTJ - Sister, lol let's see....really, really, quiet, smart and deep inside, highly idealistic.

I'd name more, but to be honest I don't quite know their types


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

My friends' MBTI types: ENTJ, ISTP, ENTP, ISFJ, ENFP, IxTP, INTJ, ESFP


----------



## Antiloop (Feb 10, 2014)

My childhood best friend is (probably) ESFJ. I havn't had him do the test, but when I read up on the type it fits really, really well to him. Not sure about others, they don't really have very strong (as in distinguishable) personalities.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ESFP and ESxJ


----------



## 539885 (Feb 11, 2013)

Online: IxTP

Offline: ENFP, ExFP, INxJ, ISTJ

@Antiloop, I saw that owl for your ID pic and thought, "Squee! Drakan!" I can't remember who the logo is for, just the game I saw it in. You ever play the game?


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

*Online:
*INTP

_*Offline:*_
INFP
ESTJ
ISTJ
ESFP
ENFP

Always found my offline group odd. :laughing:


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

2 INFPs and an ISTJ (They've actually all taken the test so I know their types :tongue


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I tend to make friends with ISFJs and ESFPs among females, and ENTx males.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

most of my friends are NFs, i think. boyfriend/2 closest friends are an ISFP, INFP and an ENFJ (not positive on the ENFJ but seems the best fit.) 2 others i know are an ISTP and INFJ. i have another friend but have trouble identifying her type...maybe ISFJ or ESFJ, i'm not sure. then there are friends that i don't see as much anymore and all 3 are ENFPs.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers (Jun 22, 2013)

My best friend is an ISTJ
My fiancé is INTP
And the others are... ENFJ, ISTJ, INFJ, IXFP, ENTJ..


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

My 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm an ENFP

ESTP my lover, my BFF, my everything . I understand him deeply and he's always amuse of me. We talk for hours everyday, and have been together since 2005


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

One is an ESTP another is an ISTP. 
One of my favorite friends is an ENTP.
I like having those random ridiculous conversations with my ENTP friend.
I have an INFJ friend but she isn't as fun, she has the ability to listen to the big picture and weird things but she isn't as random as an ENTP.


----------

